
Does Not Compute – A new dev podcast from Spec - paulstraw
http://doesnotcompute.fm
======
paulstraw
We just launched Does Not Compute earlier this week. It's being billed as "a
weekly chat about the lives and workflows of modern web developers", and we're
going to have a new episode out every Tuesday.

I'd love to chat with anyone who's interested or has any questions!

